# Mini-Maglite: Genuine xenon replacements



## Mr.Penny (Nov 18, 2009)

I was at home depot yesterday and while I was looking at flashlights, I saw a pack of genuine xenon replacement bulbs for the 2AA Mini-Maglite.

Do you think there is a real difference in both brightness and runtime?


----------



## Saint_Dogbert (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*

Did they cost a lot more than the krypton? If not, you've got nothing to lose. This is interesting, because I have never heard of xenon bulbs for the mini maglites.


----------



## cccpull (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*

I bought a pack of 2 for $2 at Walmart a few weeks ago and there was a noticeable difference. I'm planning on using one of the bulbs in a Mini-Solitaire with a lithium battery and see what happens.:thinking:


----------



## computernut (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*



Saint_Dogbert said:


> Did they cost a lot more than the krypton? If not, you've got nothing to lose. This is interesting, because I have never heard of xenon bulbs for the mini maglites.



Ya, I didn't know that there was Xenon's for the minimag. The Xenon MagnumStar that I have for my 3C is whiter and brighter than the stock Krypton.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*



computernut said:


> Ya, I didn't know that there was Xenon's for the minimag. The Xenon MagnumStar that I have for my 3C is whiter and brighter than the stock Krypton.




I didn't know this either, but it would seem there is:
[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Mini MagLite 2AA *[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]LM2A001[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]107-396[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]2[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica] Mini BiPin [/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica] Filament [/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica](vacuum)[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica] Green[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]2-AA[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Mini MagLite 2AA *[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]LM2A001[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]107-561[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]2[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica] Mini BiPin [/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica] Filament [/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica] Krypton [/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Black[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]2-AA[/FONT]
from http://flashlightsunlimited.com/magbulbs.htm


----------



## Mr.Penny (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*

I never heard of xenon bulbs for the mini-maglite either, I'm guessing these recently became available, the copyright on the package was 2008. It's odd that there isn't any reference about the 2AA xenon's on the maglite website (or on the internet for that matter)...

The price at home depot was $2.72.


----------



## seale_navy (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*

I havent seen those maglite 2AA xenon either yet here. i shall check it out with when i drop by ace hardware..


----------



## 325addict (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*

Yes, I know of them and they make a noticeable difference... even in current draw. The "old" ones draw about 300mA and the new Xenon lamps draw about 400mA. Highly recommended :thumbsup:

Timmo.


----------



## cccpull (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*



Mr.Penny said:


> I never heard of xenon bulbs for the mini-maglite either, I'm guessing these recently became available, the copyright on the package was 2008. It's odd that there isn't any reference about the 2AA xenon's on the maglite website (or on the internet for that matter)...
> 
> The price at home depot was $2.72.



FWIW, just saw the 2-pack at Lowes for $1.57.


----------



## Roger Sully (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*

Great...now I gotta go to Lowes AND Walmart.
I was in Walmart last week and they had the AA minis on sale for $7.88


----------



## elumen8 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*

Ok, I had to go and buy a pack of 2AA xenon bulbs from Frys. I can't see any difference at all.

So, I took five 2AA krypton mini mags and replaced two of them with the new xenon bulbs (I only have about a dozen or so mini mags to choose from). I installed all new batteries in each light to create a 'blind test' so-to-speak. I turned them all on, side by side, and conned three of my friends and myself to try to distinguish between the old krypton and the new xenon bulbs (my friends snicker at the hobby but humor me anyway). No-one could see any difference between the five lights. even adjusting the focus from flood to spot didn't help. I guess newer isn't always better.

JB

btw..my late night walk around the house or campsite lights are 2AA mini mags with Surefire F04 diffusers. They make for perfect low level, beautifully warm floody lights. So easy on the eyes.


----------



## apete2 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*

I use the xenon bulb off 2 lithium AAs and the tail switch from the nite ize 3 led drop in. It adds some resistance, bulb life is too short with just the tail cap but now i get a few hours.


----------



## MiniMag_Crazy_Greg (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*

I too did a comparison between the stock bulb and the "new" krypton replacements with brand new energizer ultimate lithiums, and didn't see a difference, same artifact beam, which got worse with focusing. I found it odd on the back of the back of the package that Maglite states "Do not use with rechargable batteries nor with more than 2 batteries........"  like anyone of us would try to use bulb with more than one set of 2AA batteries......:naughty:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*



MiniMag_Crazy_Greg said:


> I too did a comparison between the stock bulb and the "new" krypton replacements with brand new energizer ultimate lithiums, and didn't see a difference, same artifact beam, which got worse with focusing. I found it odd on the back of the back of the package that Maglite states "Do not use with rechargable batteries nor with more than 2 batteries........"  like anyone of us would try to use bulb with more than one set of 2AA batteries......:naughty:



Subjectively, there probably is not much difference. Did you guys run the test at a target further out, like 50 meters, or so? One way to test would be using a light meter and measuring lux at one meter, and comparing numbers. The problem is that there is quite a drop off in output once the light is turned on, and you would have to have perfectly matched cells in voltage for each light, and get test over with fast. If the standard bulb and the xenon bulbs have the same voltage specs and the current is 100mA's more for the xenon, then the xenon should be brighter. This, of course, would depend on the condition of the reflectors, and the clarity of the plastic windows and any resistance differences between the lights. All in all, it would be difficult to tell the difference without testing equipment.

Bill


----------



## slappomatt (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*

I went to home depot the other day and got xenon bulbs for my 2c and for my 2AA mini mag, then I set up the camera and did some beamshot test on manual. both of the xenon bulbs where noticeably whiter. The 2C bulbs where a tiny bit brighter and the minimag bulb was quite a bit brighter.


----------



## Mr.Penny (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*



slappomatt said:


> I went to home depot the other day and got xenon bulbs for my 2c and for my 2AA mini mag, then I set up the camera and did some beamshot test on manual. both of the xenon bulbs where noticeably whiter. The 2C bulbs where a tiny bit brighter and the minimag bulb was quite a bit brighter.



Could you post the beamshots?


----------



## slappomatt (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*

Sure. here we go shot down the hall at about 25 feet.

stock 2C Maglight 






next we have the 2C Maglight with the Xenon. Both pretty pathetic IMHO. The minimag is actually ALOT brighter than either of the 2 2C mag bulbs. Main thing I noticed with the xenon was its alot less yellow. (even though its still quite yellow)










ok here we have the stock 2AA MiniMag with NIMH rechargeables in it. 





Minimag with Xenon and rechargeables






and lastly the MiniMag Xenon with duracell Alkalines in it.


----------



## TheInvader (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*

Reflector for the Mini Mag seems to be optimized with the usage of the xenon bulb. How many lumens would you guess? I only have a 3D, and the 2D xenon I once bought flashed, so I never have gotten any usage outside with xenon bulbs.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 24, 2009)

Just a little help for those trying to determine which bulb they have:

On the left in the Red: Stock Vacuum Bulb
On the right in Grey: Xenon replacement bulb






Found mine in an outdoor/Army surplus shop. Thanks to american profiteering, they cost $5.95 AUD.

"Come to Australia, where you might accidentally get killed, for Mag-Lite parts you'll be shilled..."


----------



## Burgess (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you for that comparison photograph.

:thumbsup:


Do these Xenon bulbs *Blacken with Age*, like the original bulbs ?


That was always my* biggest* gripe with them. 

_


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 24, 2009)

I've only run it for 2 mins so far. We'll see how it goes over time.


----------



## slappomatt (Nov 24, 2009)

same here. I only have a few minutes on them and probably wont put much at all on the 2C bulb as I'm planning a major upgrade for that one. just got my kaidoman reflector and my 18650 and glass lens should be here sometime this week


----------



## Mr.Penny (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Slappomatt for the beamshots...

As TheInvader pointed out, there seems to be very little artifacts with the xenon replacements compared to the krypton.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr.Penny said:


> Thanks Slappomatt for the beamshots...
> 
> As TheInvader pointed out, there seems to be very little artifacts with the xenon replacements compared to the krypton.



More evidence to back this up:

This is aimed at a tin wall ~5m away. Both shots are at the MiniMag's tightest focus

Stock Vacuum Bulb:






New Xenon Bulb:






As you can see, the xenon bulb allows you to focus the light much better.


----------



## lctorana (Nov 25, 2009)

How old is your minimag that it has a vacuum bulb?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 25, 2009)

I bought it in a set with my 3D Mag about 3 months ago...


----------



## lctorana (Nov 25, 2009)

mvyrmnd said:


> I bought it in a set with my 3D Mag about 3 months ago...


Was it 30-year-old unsold stock?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 25, 2009)

Not at all. According to any info I've seen, the stock red bulb is a vacuum bulb. If I'm mistaken and its a krypton bulb, then my mistake. 

AFAIK, the red bulb is vacuum, and the black bulb is Xenon.


----------



## Mr.Penny (Nov 25, 2009)

mvyrmnd said:


> Not at all. According to any info I've seen, the stock red bulb is a vacuum bulb. If I'm mistaken and its a krypton bulb, then my mistake.
> 
> AFAIK, the red bulb is vacuum, and the black bulb is Xenon.



It is a krypton bulb as you can see in my comparison photo:


----------



## lctorana (Nov 25, 2009)

That's what I thought, but I'm willing to be educated, and willing to accept both as possible.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 26, 2009)

Mr.Penny said:


> It is a krypton bulb as you can see in my comparison photo:


What are we comparing in those photos? I recognise the Red bulb on the right... The one on the left doesn't look like the Xenon I have - it has a solid grey bit below the filament, not the 3-piece one like that.


----------



## Mr.Penny (Nov 26, 2009)

Oops, I forgot to specify.. I was comparing your "vacuum" bulb (Left) against my krypton (Right).


----------



## Mr.Penny (Nov 26, 2009)

In fact, a vacuum bulb would have a green bottom instead of black:


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 26, 2009)

Mr.Penny said:


> In fact, a vacuum bulb would have a green bottom instead of black:



BINGO!


----------



## computernut (Nov 26, 2009)

I just picked up a couple packs of 2 AA Xenons at the local sports shop (LeBarons). Had to ask as they keep all their bulbs behind the counter. Going to try them out tonight.


----------



## computernut (Nov 27, 2009)

computernut said:


> I just picked up a couple packs of 2 AA Xenons at the local sports shop (LeBarons). Had to ask as they keep all their bulbs behind the counter. Going to try them out tonight.



Tried them out in both my 2AA and 2AAA lights and didn't notice an appreciable difference in whiteness or brightness. Being Xenon I suppose that the bulb life will be longer. I got them for $1.95CDN/pack.


----------



## slappomatt (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah its not a major difference but they are brighter from what I've seen. probably moves the light from .00000002 lumens to .00000003 lumens.


----------



## Black Rose (Nov 28, 2009)

computernut said:


> I just picked up a couple packs of 2 AA Xenons at the local sports shop (LeBarons). Had to ask as they keep all their bulbs behind the counter. Going to try them out tonight.


 


computernut said:


> Tried them out in both my 2AA and 2AAA lights and didn't notice an appreciable difference in whiteness or brightness. Being Xenon I suppose that the bulb life will be longer. I got them for $1.95CDN/pack.


 
Since I have so many LED lights, I'm planning on changing my minimags back to incan. 
I think I'll take a run over to Lebaron later today and get some of those to try out as I was not happy with the stock bulbs. 

I picked up some 2-cell C&D Magnum stars bulbs at Rona over the summer when they were liquidating their Mags - those are nice.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 28, 2009)

slappomatt said:


> yeah its not a major difference but they are brighter from what I've seen. probably moves the light from .00000002 lumens to .00000003 lumens.




That extra .00000001 lumen may save your life one day! 

If nothing else the xenon bulbs seem to focus better. That's a big improvement by itself...


----------



## Mr.Penny (Nov 28, 2009)

I wonder how well these xenon bulbs handle being over driven; For example being run on a 14500 lithium ion battery with a couple of spacers, that should yield better results (assuming the bulb doesn't go )...


----------



## lctorana (Nov 28, 2009)

Mr.Penny said:


> I wonder how well these xenon bulbs handle being over driven; For example being run on a 14500 lithium ion battery with a couple of spacers, that should yield better results (assuming the bulb doesn't go )...


I reckon it would - that's after all a 50% overdrive on an already fairly stressed buylb to start with.

But - a LiFe 14500 at 3.2V might work for a while...

Such a shame the ceramic hotwire kit is off the market.


----------



## TheInvader (Dec 26, 2009)

Okay, I received a Mini Mag AA for christmas somehow  and it's an oh-so-odd but amazing blue. I bought a pack of Xenon replacements 2 for $1.49 at walmart today, and the results are unimpressive. I have always hated the output of stock minimags, and they have less throw than my Fenix LD01 (1xAAA).

I'll post some beamshots comparing stock bulbs if you guys want them.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 26, 2010)

Picked up a couple packs of these last night. I can see a brightness and definitely a whiteness boost. I loaded up some nizn AA cells to see if I'd get overdrive or poof. My results using fully charged cells (but not fresh off the charger):

Nimh AAs: 370ma
Nizn AAs: 430ma

the bulb is ok so far. I used it for around 20 mins or more last night, and turned it on an off many times repeatedly. So far, so good. The extra voltage of the nizn cells is providing a nice little overdrive.

Having said that, I think it's important for us to remember that this isn't a hotwire. On nimh, its: 2.4V x .37A = .9W vs. 3.2V x .43A = 1.4W on nizn. So, the incan MM has improved, and to me, is now useable. I actually like it; something very old is new again!

Also, the mission of this light isn't a thrower or total output vehicle. Its a small, 2AA incan with a total lumen output of... 15-20 lumens or so. Nice. Because of this, I am using mine with a UCL-LCF lens to make the beam perfect smooth and floodier with no artifacts. Now, it fits into a niche in my incan arsenal of short range flooder at low power but with respectable whiteness.


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 26, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> Picked up a couple packs of these last Because of this, I am using mine with a UCL-LCF lens to make the beam perfect smooth and floodier with no artifacts.


UCL-LCF? Care to explain more? :huh:


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 26, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> UCL-LCF? Care to explain more? :huh:


 
http://www.flashlightlens.com/str/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=ucl_lens


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 26, 2010)

Did you mean UCL-LDF?

I have some UCL lenses from them in most of my Minimags. Really nice.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, typo: UCL-LDF lens. Ultra Clear Lens w/ Light Diffusion Film


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 26, 2010)

Even though I have the Xenon bulb in one of my Minimags, the beam is rather :green:

I think I might get a lens with the UDF coating to see what it does since these lights are only used in the house.

I should also try that bulb with a pair of L91s and see how it looks, assuming it doesn't


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 26, 2010)

So long as you're not looking for alot of throw, I think you'll be pleased. It's a nice upgrade.


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 26, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> Yes, typo: UCL-LDF lens. Ultra Clear Lens w/ Light Diffusion Film


Ah ok. Does the LDF work well? I'm considering it for my LED Mags, but I don't want it to reduce output too much.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 26, 2010)

Doesn't reduce overall output much; but the beam profile changes alot. You get a directed flood beam with a hotspot that is much larger with a smooth transition to flood; great for short range or indoors. Try it; if you don't like it, you're only out a few $ and can go back to the stock lens. I have these on all my stock Maglites. No dark spots, artifacts or rings.

To me, Mags are great loaner lights, good for emergencies and sudden needs. The vast majority of those needs involve close range work, tasks or navigation. Walking through the woods and spotting bears isn't the mission I envision for them. Simple ops, alk batts, easy go.


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 26, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the info! It is a bit of money though, and glass could break (which is why I've only looked into UCL and havn't purchased yet). :green:


----------



## elumen8 (Jan 26, 2010)

I use the Surefire F04 diffuser on most of my minimags. It does reduce the output somewhat but creates a terrific, yet slightly dimmer, flood pattern with no distinguishable hotspot. Its great for walking around late at night without producing too much light to wake up or disturb others.

An added little bonus with using the diffuser is by unscrewing the bezel further, as if to make a floodier beam, it actually dims the light output even more. Low-low lumens in a darkened house is all right by me.

JB


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 26, 2010)

Hmm, it combines an anti-roll ring and a diffiser into one accessory... 

At $14 though, it'll cost more than the light...


----------



## souptree (Jan 26, 2010)

There are Mag anti-roll bezels that are actually even better than the SF ones (I use both). As for the diffuser, you can use Scotch tape if money is an issue. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 26, 2010)

I can't say I haven't tried that... 

Ahh, us budget-minded CPF'ers... :thumbsup:


----------



## 420light (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*

Why is the hotspot brighter with xenon+ Duracel alkalines brighter than xenon + rechargables 



slappomatt said:


> Sure. here we go shot down the hall at about 25 feet.
> 
> stock 2C Maglight
> 
> ...


----------



## herbicide (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*



420light said:


> Why is the hotspot brighter with xenon+ Duracel alkalines brighter than xenon + rechargables



Rechargeables are only 1.2V per cell, alkalines are 1.5V, so initially, alkalines will be brighter, but rechargeables have a shallower discharge curve.


----------



## Robin24k (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*



herbicide said:


> Rechargeables are only 1.2V per cell, alkalines are 1.5V, so initially, alkalines will be brighter, but rechargeables have a shallower discharge curve.


Energizer L91/EA91. :thumbsup:


----------



## 420light (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*



herbicide said:


> Rechargeables are only 1.2V per cell, alkalines are 1.5V, so initially, alkalines will be brighter, but rechargeables have a shallower discharge curve.



Cool thanks.


----------



## Cman219 (Jan 28, 2010)

Has your Xenon bulb burnt out yet Phaserburn? I used the Nizn batteries in a stock MiniMag and each bulb burned out in only about an hour's worth of use. I would imagine the Xenon's would have less runtime since they're driven harder. Where did you get the bulbs by the way? I could not find them anywhere... only place i haven't looked is Home Depot. Oh yea... one more thing, does anybody's MiniMag AA's head wobble a tiny bit when turned on?


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 28, 2010)

Cman219 said:


> Oh yea... one more thing, does anybody's MiniMag AA's head wobble a tiny bit when turned on?


All of mine wobble a lot.


----------



## Cman219 (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh okay, just thought mine was defective. So is there a fix for this? I was thinking of putting some tape along the inside of the head but then i realized that it wobbles because the top part of the main body (threads) is too narrow so i don't think tape would work. Kinda annoying as its hard to get a consistent beam. Anyway.... eagerly waiting on Phaserburn's response


----------



## american lockpicker (Jan 29, 2010)

Cman219 said:


> Has your Xenon bulb burnt out yet Phaserburn? I used the Nizn batteries in a stock MiniMag and each bulb burned out in only about an hour's worth of use. I would imagine the Xenon's would have less runtime since they're driven harder. Where did you get the bulbs by the way? I could not find them anywhere... only place i haven't looked is Home Depot. Oh yea... one more thing, does anybody's MiniMag AA's head wobble a tiny bit when turned on?


 
My older ones don't but the newer ones do.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 29, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> Picked up a couple packs of these last night. I can see a brightness and definitely a whiteness boost. I loaded up some nizn AA cells to see if I'd get overdrive or poof. My results using fully charged cells (but not fresh off the charger):
> 
> Nimh AAs: 370ma
> Nizn AAs: 430ma
> ...


 
Ok, the nizn cells blew out my Xenon bulb. Total life was around an hour.



I got my bulbs at Lowe's.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 29, 2010)

I may try overdriving the krypton bulb with nizn cells to see if it's any more resistant to the extra current. Krypton bulbs often are in comparison with xenon.


----------



## Cman219 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nah don't do it, i got about 1hr of runtime with the Krypton bulbs too while running on the Nizns.


----------



## apete2 (Jan 30, 2010)

You can use the streamlight twin-task 1L bulb with Nimh to get the same or a little better brightness and no flash risk. Its 2.4v, 1A.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 30, 2010)

apete2 said:


> You can use the streamlight twin-task 1L bulb with Nimh to get the same or a little better brightness and no flash risk. Its 2.4v, 1A.



Does the 1L bulb fit the MM reflector, and will the higher wattage melt the reflector? I would think that this would be quite noticeably brighter drawing 1A vs 400ma.


----------



## apete2 (Jan 30, 2010)

You have to enlarge the hole. The bulb is physically too big for the 2AAA minimag, it will push against the lens. I have a glass lens for the 2AA and there is no deformation of the reflector after a 5 minute burn time.


----------



## Bachac88 (Mar 4, 2010)

On the reverse side of things I have a StreamLight Twin Task L1 with a blackened Xenon bulb. In my part of the world there are no replacement bulbs for this but there is a plethora of MAGLITES. I put the 2 AA MiniMag Xenon bulb in the TTL1 with a SureFire 123A. Have used the light now on and off for about 2 hours and it is still going strong. Quite bright if you ask me, even brighter than the original TTL1 Xenon bulb if you ask me. Quite happy with it anyway. I'd like to but a Red Led in place of the Xenon bulb but somehow I don't think it would be bright enough.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 4, 2010)

A red LED probably will be dimmer, but you can run a 3mm one directly off of two slightly drained AA's (full 1.5V from each will be too much).


----------



## Alex K. (Mar 8, 2010)

I just bought some of these xenon bulbs from Ace last week. They cost me roughly $2.50, and they are a bit brighter than the ones that came with my Mini.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting a set of these lamps for my 2AA tomorrow, I was wondering if anyone had any experience running the energizer lithium primaries with the new xenon lamps. I'm hoping someone can comment because I don't want to blow the money on a pack of xenon lamps and another $10 on energizer lithiums just to see my lamp  or burn up and blacken after a few minutes use.


----------



## elseis66 (Jul 17, 2010)

I do not think energizer lithium primaries would overdrive a xenon lamp enough to make it much brighter at all. I am REALLY wanting to figure out a more powerful minimag mayself but do not want to use rechargeable lithiums either. Is there a better reflector/glass lense option that will significantly improve the beam enough to make a stock xenon/2 lithium primary set up seem alot better? I am also wondering if I could get someone at a local machine shop to make me some 1 AA extentionsto run 3 X AAs and overdrive a stock xenon. I guess I will have to break down and spend the hundred or so and build and ROP.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 17, 2010)

elseis66 said:


> I do not think energizer lithium primaries would overdrive a xenon lamp enough to make it much brighter at all. I am REALLY wanting to figure out a more powerful minimag mayself but do not want to use rechargeable lithiums either. Is there a better reflector/glass lense option that will significantly improve the beam enough to make a stock xenon/2 lithium primary set up seem alot better? I am also wondering if I could get someone at a local machine shop to make me some 1 AA extentionsto run 3 X AAs and overdrive a stock xenon. I guess I will have to break down and spend the hundred or so and build and ROP.


 
I have always noticed an increase in brightness and whiteness, regardless of the flashlight, when using lithium primaries over normal alkalines.


----------



## prof student (Jul 19, 2010)

Has anyone compared the Maglite's Xenon lightbulb to the Brinkman's Nexstar Xenon 2AA bulbs?


----------



## B.R.D. (Jul 27, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting a set of these lamps for my 2AA tomorrow, I was wondering if anyone had any experience running the energizer lithium primaries with the new xenon lamps. I'm hoping someone can comment because I don't want to blow the money on a pack of xenon lamps and another $10 on energizer lithiums just to see my lamp  or burn up and blacken after a few minutes use.


I used mine in the same configuration for about 1 hour or so of actual use with no ill effects. I just purchased an e2d and an mn02 instead.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 2, 2010)

I just bought a pack of maglite xenon lamps tonight at Lowes for $1.95. I don't know why others have said they see no difference over the stock krypton, I can see a clear difference in whiteness over the stock krypton lamps. It's a small improvement, but diffently a noticeable one.


----------



## prof student (Aug 3, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> I just bought a pack of maglite xenon lamps tonight at Lowes for $1.95. I don't know why others have said they see no difference over the stock krypton, I can see a clear difference in whiteness over the stock krypton lamps. It's a small improvement, but diffently a noticeable one.


 
What kind of run time before it gets too look like the krypton bulb?


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 3, 2010)

prof student said:


> What kind of run time before it gets too look like the krypton bulb?


 
Hard to say. I have only used it for a few minutes at a time but if I was to guess I would say that the xenon will appear a little whiter during the entire lifespan of the batteries.


----------



## mizraim73 (Aug 26, 2010)

I bought a pack at Home Depot for under $2.00. As others have said they appear to be whiter than the stock bulb.


----------



## ericjohn (Jan 20, 2013)

mvyrmnd said:


> Not at all. According to any info I've seen, the stock red bulb is a vacuum bulb. If I'm mistaken and its a krypton bulb, then my mistake.
> 
> AFAIK, the red bulb is vacuum, and the black bulb is Xenon.



Actually, the red/pink bulb is vacuum; the pink/black is Krypton and the white is Xenon. Maybe it was different when you posted this.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: 2AA Mini-Maglite; Krypton vs. Xenon bulbs*



herbicide said:


> Rechargeables are only 1.2V per cell, alkalines are 1.5V, so initially, alkalines will be brighter, but rechargeables have a shallower discharge curve.



Another thing to consider here is the very low current draw of a Minimag. If you are running something with a high current draw like a 3854H or XM-L, the light is going to be brighter from th git-go with NiMH because the current that these lamps draw is going to drop the voltage of alkalines well below 1.2 volts. But since a Minimag draws such low current, at least a fresh alkaline battery is going to be able to maintain a voltage higher than 1.2 volts.


----------



## ampdude (Jan 21, 2013)

ericjohn said:


> Actually, the red/pink bulb is vacuum; the pink/black is Krypton and the white is Xenon. Maybe it was different when you posted this.



I remember there being green ones as well before the pink ones. They were not as bright, but were krypton as well I believe. I remember noticing a large difference between the newer krypton and older krypton bulbs.

I went a little crazy today and picked up a bunch of incan Minimags and Solitaires while I still could find any in gunmetal gray, so it was strange to see this thread at the top. I'm probably going to have to pick up some xenon Minimag bulbs now while they are still available, I haven't used any in quite awhile.


Has anyone ever tried running a stock krypton bulb on a 3AA MagLED body with an incan Minimag head and three alkalines? I have zero experience with the MagLED's so I don't even know if a 2AA Minimag head will screw onto a 2AA or 3AA MagLED or if the threading is different.


----------



## apete2 (Jan 19, 2016)

In the last few years, due to Mag changing their Magnum Star bulbs into bi-pin, you can use the 2D .82A bulb with 2 NiMH if you drill out the reflector. I think it is better than the Twintask and much easier to find.


----------



## Swordforthelord (Jan 19, 2016)

apete2 said:


> In the last few years, due to Mag changing their Magnum Star bulbs into bi-pin, you can use the 2D .82A bulb with 2 NiMH if you drill out the reflector. I think it is better than the Twintask and much easier to find.


How does the shape of the beam look? Is it any brighter?


----------



## apete2 (Jan 19, 2016)

Much brighter and a larger hotspot. I would say its about a 2D mag on fresh batteries - 25 lumens maybe. Throws well.

Flood is worse though since the bulb sits higher and there is a much larger dark zone in the middle.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you, apete2 !

Sounds VERY interesting !

:thumbsup:



What size drill bit would we require for this ?


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 13, 2016)

Burgess said:


> Thank you, apete2 !
> 
> Sounds VERY interesting !
> 
> ...



5/16"(8mm) and a wee bit of cleanup/oversize with a rat tail file will be large enough for the bulb to fit.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you, Bykfixer !


----------

